# What is a four man division?



## mvcoburn (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey gang.  I am new to Karate.  My son has been practicing TKD for the past five years and we recently moved to KY.  In our area, they kind of co-mingle Karate and TKD together.  His new school is hosting a tournament where they have sparring (continuous and four man division).  I am used to WTF tournaments and have no idea what a four man division is. I tried to look it up and it seems it is common in MMA, but I still don't understand the idea behind it.  Any help would be great.


----------

